# setting up garage shop



## shade (Aug 12, 2010)

I am in the process of setting up my shop in the garage. Its an insulated metal building where I am looking at the insulation and metal frame and have a 30' wall to work with. I am looking for ideas, plans and your experience on how best to organize and set up. I have/will end up with table saw , drill press, miter saw, small air compressor, vise and grinder and a few other tools. I am looking for plans for storage and cabinets. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Also where do y;all buy clamps


----------



## Cedarwerks (Jun 13, 2014)

if its insulated you should look at putting in an a/c unit. it is the suck trying to work in the summer heat. window units work fine depending on the size of shop and it will help stabilize wood for furniture. it sucks to build something in a humid shop and move it into the house just so watch it shrink and warp as it dries out.

you really need a dust collector. Horrible Freight has a pretty good unit for under 250 or even less if you can find one of those coupons for 20% off. if that is too much get a shop vac and make a thien baffle for it(what i use). will save you on filters. if you dont have a way to mitigate the saw dust have fun cleaning all the time and breathing in there.

put your lumber rack close to the door. it's easy to load it that way. make a bench and on one end make a place to put the mitter saw. this way you have a mitter station with work piece support on both sides of the saw and a work bench. table saw in the middle of the floor. build an out feed table for it. you will appreciate it. 
set your other tools up in groups if you can. by this i mean if you have a planer and a jointer you probably use them right after another so put them close together so you dont have to spent your time walking around and maneuvering a board through your shop.

were to buy clamps? every were you see _*quality *_clamps for a good price. home depot and lowes have sales a few times a year. keep your eyes open and when you see a good fathers day sale going down....wreck shop.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

X2 on the dust collection and AC. But don't forget flooring.
Whatever you have, you will be standing on it for hours. Have seen a fine woodworking article about installing a floating flooring system using 1"x2"s and plywood(5/8"s I think). This will give you a bit of bounce. Machinery on the hard floor, natch.

Good luck on the setup.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Make sure you have plenty of light and even more receptacles. If your wiring up the shop for the first time I would highly recommend multiple 20amp circuits and at least 1 220v circuit.

cabinet and storage ideas can be found all over the net. Just think about what your trying to do and then search it up. A/C is a great idea


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I can help with the lighting. PM me.


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

*graph paper*

draw your floor plan to scale on graph paper.

next draw each machine and its work area to scale and cut out to form a template. arrange templates on the floor plan till you figure out the proper distancing and work flow. then do an overlay for air lines and dust collection.

t8 flouresents are a good choice for lighting. if you go for a/c a high seer heat pump.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

One thing more than any other...anti-fatigue mats (cheapest thing that will make a difference). Your legs will thank you. AC and dust collection are the next two imo. Lighting is next.

If you don't want to be inside there, all the tools and storage bins won't make it any better.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Here is my setup in a 20x20 shop. It took a couple of trys to get it the way I like it. Agree on the electrical and lighting. You can't have too much of either.

I'm going to start a proper mitre saw station this weekend.

Then I'll be done for a while. Have fun designing and building out your shop. It's a blast.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

GottaGo.....wow! you have that shop looking good!!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

It turned out pretty good, but mine doesn't have an outdoor kitchen like yours.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I also have the high volume low speed fans for comfort and air movement in man cave shops. Can do a 7ft directional if space doesnt dictate one of the larger ones.

www.gofanyourself.com


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Several years ago when I was into WW, I found shop layouts on the internet but I don't know just where but a Google search would probably bring them up. There are a lot of do's and dont's.

dick


----------

